# Eason



## Matthew6

is gonna stay a dog. just announced. godog16 and RTR


----------



## DAWG1419

Good fer him


----------



## SpotandStalk

It's official, Dawgs win it all 2016-2018.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

The Savior


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SpotandStalk said:


> It's official, Dawgs win it all 2016-2018.


----------



## riprap

More UGA obsession. Go Dawgs for Georgia on everybody's mind! Go Eason!


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> More UGA obsession. Go Dawgs for Georgia on everybody's mind! Go Eason!



Scared already.


----------



## westcobbdog

Glad to have what appears to be a skilled and rifle armed qb, who actually has some mobility and can make all the throws, moving or standing in the pocket. 
Haters gonna troll!


----------



## Scott G

It's typically the Bama fans calling him the savior. Interesting.


----------



## KyDawg

Scott G said:


> It's typically the Bama fans calling him the savior. Interesting.



Yep. They can't stand it because we are not saying that. Whatever obsessers gonna obsess.


----------



## nickel back

Scott G said:


> It's typically the Bama fans calling him the savior. Interesting.



The Savior

seams to be a good kid and pretty good at the QB spot in HSFB, glad to have him as a DAWG. Hope he can live up to the hype and become a good QB at the CFB level.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back

*Jacob Eason wins Gatorade National Football Player of the Year, recommits to Georgia*

http://usatodayhss.com/2015/jacob-eason-wins-gatorade-national-football-player-of-the-year


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SpotandStalk said:


> Scared already.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> It's official, Dawgs win it all 2016-2018.



the dynasty begins


----------



## Matthew6

wow. nickel back just called Eason the SAVIOR


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> wow. nickel back just called Eason the SAVIOR



...big dummy


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> ...big dummy



i hope eason works out for the dogzzzzz. It will be a challenge against sec defenses. Glad he didnt take the easy route and play flag football in the pac 12


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Glad we got the Savior..


----------



## elfiii

nickel back said:


> The Savior
> 
> seams to be a good kid and pretty good at the QB spot in HSFB, glad to have him as a DAWG. Hope he can live up to the hype and become a good QB at the CFB level.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



This. ^ Glad he stuck with us. It will be nice to give a 5 star a shot instead of the 1 stars we got now.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Glad we got the Savior..



sig line material. look at all the trouble nickel back started.


----------



## bullgator

Good pickup. I obviously wish he'd come further south,but......
He'll also help with your recruiting.


----------



## hayseed_theology

Glad he stuck with us.  I hope we provide him with an environment where he can succeed and excel.


----------



## ddavis1120

Happy he decided to commit to the G and really happy he is coming early.  But I'm tired of talking about a 18 year old kid from the left coast.  You would have thought he cured cancer.......or his name was Herschel.


----------



## nickel back

elfiii said:


> This. ^ Glad he stuck with us. It will be nice to give a 5 star a shot instead of the 1 stars we got now.



I think he will get t he start next year


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> sig line material. look at all the trouble nickel back started.



was just glad to help out


----------



## elfiii

nickel back said:


> I think he will get t he start next year



I can't take another year of Lambert.


----------



## alphachief

Just the latest in a long line of "want to be" uga saviors...Pruitt, Chubb, Smart...now Eason.


----------



## Scott G

alphachief said:


> Just the latest in a long line of "want to be" uga haters...6, 7...now Alphachump.


----------



## elfiii

alphachief said:


> Just the latest in a long line of "want to be" uga saviors...Pruitt, Chubb, Smart...now Eason.



JW is still a thug.


----------



## DSGB

Should be the most talented QB on the roster. Let's hope he makes the adjustments needed to succeed at this level.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Jetjockey

Matthew6 said:


> i hope eason works out for the dogzzzzz. It will be a challenge against sec defenses. Glad he didnt take the easy route and play flag football in the pac 12



One reason he didn't pick the PAC-12 because he would have had to wait in line to play!!  UW was his distant third choice, but he, along with everyone else, knew that he would have to wait three years to play.  Of course, that's how it would have been at all the PAC-12 schools, so why not go to the SEC where he could play?


----------



## MCBUCK

as bad as we were at QB this year, Joe Cox would have been a savior.


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> One reason he didn't pick the PAC-12 because he would have had to wait in line to play!!  UW was his distant third choice, but he, along with everyone else, knew that he would have to wait three years to play.  Of course, that's how it would have been at all the PAC-12 schools, so why not go to the SEC where he could play?



Right after I think you have said the stupidest thing yet you come back and say the stupidest thing yet. It's like Deja Vu all over again.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> Right after I think you have said the stupidest thing yet you come back and say the stupidest thing yet. It's like Deja Vu all over again.



Wanna bet?  The two top Freshman QB's are both from the PAC-12.  Eason wasn't going to be beating Jake Browning out at the UW until after Jake Browning left.  The difference is Browning is a proven QB who has shown that he is the best Freshman QB in the country, while Easin hasn't even thrown a ball in college practice.  That's why people knew he wouldn't pick the UW over UGA or UF.  

https://www.profootballfocus.com/blog/2015/12/11/college-top-true-freshmen-by-position/


----------



## nickel back

2 post and the thread goes full r e t a r d


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> 2 post and the thread goes full r e t a r d



he must be 10 years old


----------



## gacowboy

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Yep. They can't stand it because we are not saying that. Whatever obsessers gonna obsess.



rong.  nickel back and slayer just called him the savior. 
But i think this kid will have great success at uga. congrats to the dogs on finding a new savior


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet?



There is nothing to bet on other than how long it will take you to say the next stupidest thing yet.


----------



## Scott G

elfiii said:


> There is nothing to bet on other than how long it will take you to say the next stupidest thing yet.



I am willing to "bet" it will be his next post.


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> There is nothing to bet on other than how long it will take you to say the next stupidest thing yet.



The over and under is 2 post.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> Right after I think you have said the stupidest thing yet you come back and say the stupidest thing yet. It's like Deja Vu all over again.



Btw.  The problem with recruiting kids all the way across the country is you know very little about the kids, the teams they play for, or the conference the kids in.  Eason played in a garbage high school conference on a good team.  I'm not saying he won't be a decent college QB, but I assure you, the only reason UW fans wanted to get him was as a good back up to Browning.  Who BTW, played in a much tougher High school conference against much tougher competition.  That's why it's not always good to recruit players you know very little about from all the way across the country.


----------



## Scott G

Jetjockey said:


> Btw.  The problem with recruiting kids all the way across the country is you know very little about the kids, the teams they play for, or the conference the kids in.  Eason played in a garbage high school conference on a good team.  I'm not saying he won't be a decent college QB, but I assure you, the only reason UW fans wanted to get him was as a good back up to Browning.  Who BTW, played in a much tougher High school conference against much tougher competition.  That's why it's not always good to recruit players you know very little about from all the way across the country.


You're right. You are privy to these things and clearly the only person following CFB using this train of thought. Recruiters should probably be paying you under the table for all that insight. 


KyDawg said:


> The over and under is 2 post.


It was under.


----------



## elfiii

Scott G said:


> I am willing to "bet" it will be his next post.



You read him like a book.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> You read him like a book.



Wanna bet he turns out to be an average QB at best in college?  Btw.  Good luck with his Dad!!


----------



## Matthew6

Jetjockey said:


> Btw.  The problem with recruiting kids all the way across the country is you know very little about the kids, the teams they play for, or the conference the kids in.  Eason played in a garbage high school conference on a good team.  I'm not saying he won't be a decent college QB, but I assure you, the only reason UW fans wanted to get him was as a good back up to Browning.  Who BTW, played in a much tougher High school conference against much tougher competition.  That's why it's not always good to recruit players you know very little about from all the way across the country.


the internet, planes, trains, telephones, travel(ever hear of these awesome inventions), they are used to help facilitate exposure of east coaches and west players. you really are 10 yrs old


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Btw.  The problem with recruiting kids all the way across the country is you know very little about the kids, the teams they play for, or the conference the kids in.  Eason played in a garbage high school conference on a good team.  I'm not saying he won't be a decent college QB, but I assure you, the only reason UW fans wanted to get him was as a good back up to Browning.  Who BTW, played in a much tougher High school conference against much tougher competition.  That's why it's not always good to recruit players you know very little about from all the way across the country.



Yeah. All those people that do all those rankings don't pay any attention to the Official Jet Jockey Ranking system which is the superlative ranking system of all time. Had they done so Eason would clearly be a 1* not a 5* recruit.

BTW, I just reviewed both the coach's poll and the writer's poll. I didn't see UW in the Top 25. How does the Official Jet Jockey Ranking system rank UW? #1 in the nation I'm guessing. Once again the PAC-12 has been robbed of it's rightful place atop CFB. It's shameful. People go to jail for lesser offenses.


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet he turns out to be an average QB at best in college?  Btw.  Good luck with his Dad!!



Is his dad going to play for UGA too? Was it a package deal? How many years of eligibility does his dad have left? Is he a position player or just a good all around athlete who can play both sides of the ball? This is getting better everyday!


----------



## Jetjockey

Watch his recruiting video, then tell me what you notice!!


----------



## Gold Ranger

elfiii said:


> JW is still a thug.



Still got that rang, yo!!!


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Watch his recruiting video, then tell me what you notice!!



That's it? That's the secret to the Official Jet Jockey Ranking system? Well take the ribbon from my hair!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Jetjockey said:


> Watch his recruiting video, then tell me what you notice!!



Jet you make valid points against the kid as ive seen others say the same thing about him. Dont let the uga homers get to ya!

Now on topic im glad dually can keep his tattoo of him as tat removal is pretty costly nowdays!


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> Yeah. All those people that do all those rankings don't pay any attention to the Official Jet Jockey Ranking system which is the superlative ranking system of all time. Had they done so Eason would clearly be a 1* not a 5* recruit.
> 
> BTW, I just reviewed both the coach's poll and the writer's poll. I didn't see UW in the Top 25. How does the Official Jet Jockey Ranking system rank UW? #1 in the nation I'm guessing. Once again the PAC-12 has been robbed of it's rightful place atop CFB. It's shameful. People go to jail for lesser offenses.



Who said UW is #1 in the Nation?  What I said was they had the top Freshman QB in the country, and that's one reason Eason didn't pick UW...  He wants to play!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Gold Ranger said:


> Still got that rang, yo!!!



The days of them hanging their hats on being a "clean" program are nearing the end. Uga has sold their souls to the devil. 





Good luck with Eason. I hope for Slayer's sake he lives up to the expectations.


----------



## Gold Ranger

elfiii said:


> Right after I think you have said the stupidest thing yet you come back and say the stupidest thing yet. It's like Deja Vu all over again.



Not saying that JJ doesn't post some of the most mindless gibberish in the entirety of the internet, but a blind squirrel does find a piece of a nut now and then.

I think Eason went to UGA because it gives him the best shot at getting NFL exposure at the moment, but part if that is that he won't have to sit behind an established QB.  That's why he didn't follow Richt to Miami.

The SEC is one of the weakest conference for QB's right now, though.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Gold Ranger said:


> Not saying that JJ doesn't post some of the most mindless gibberish in the entirety of the internet, but a blind squirrel does find a piece of a nut now and then.
> 
> I think Eason went to UGA because it gives him the best shot at getting NFL exposure at the moment, but part if that is that he won't have to sit behind an established QB.  That's why he didn't follow Richt to Miami.
> 
> The SEC is one of the weakest conference for QB's right now, though.



THE weakest


----------



## lbzdually

Now UGA needs to get a couple of big time WR's and some big lineman to fill the offense out.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Gold Ranger said:


> Not saying that JJ doesn't post some of the most mindless gibberish in the entirety of the internet, but a blind squirrel does find a piece of a nut now and then.
> 
> I think Eason went to UGA because it gives him the best shot at getting NFL exposure at the moment, but part if that is that he won't have to sit behind an established QB.  That's why he didn't follow Richt to Miami.
> 
> The SEC is one of the weakest conference for QB's right now, though.



Exactly. And his biggest mistake may very be picking uga with no known talent in front of him. He will get thrown to the wolves fast. Didnt driskel come in highly touted for florida played early and never recovered? Eason really hasnt played sec talent level lets be honest.


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Who said UW is #1 in the Nation?  What I said was they had the top Freshman QB in the country, and that's one reason Eason didn't pick UW...  He wants to play!!



I'm just trying to get a grip on the Official Jet Jockey Ranking system so I can represent for it. You going to cut me in on the cheese when ESPN breaks down and goes for the Okey Doke?


----------



## MCBUCK

readin this thread is like eatin a rib eye steak in an outhouse.


----------



## elfiii

MCBUCK said:


> readin this thread is like eatin a rib eye steak in an outhouse.



It has went full moron.


----------



## KyDawg

We were unaware that a highly rated ptospect could possibly fail. Thanks for the experts pointing that out to us but


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> We were unaware that a highly rated ptospect could possibly fail. Thanks for the experts pointing that out to us but



They just want to make sure we know he ain't all that plus a basket of chips.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> I'm just trying to get a grip on the Official Jet Jockey Ranking system so I can represent for it. You going to cut me in on the cheese when ESPN breaks down and goes for the Okey Doke?



Watch the video.  Should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Gold Ranger

elfiii said:


> They just want to make sure we know he ain't all that plus a basket of chips.



I'm glad y'all got him.  If we have to face off against him ,it means we both have done very well.


----------



## elfiii

Gold Ranger said:


> I'm glad y'all got him.  If we have to face off against him ,it means we both have done very well.



The keys to his and our success will be the QB coach, a decent offensive line that can block a pass rush and some good WR's. Those 3 things can make a 1* QB look like a 5* QB. We already got the running backs.


----------



## Matthew6

MCBUCK said:


> readin this thread is like eatin a rib eye steak in an outhouse.



sounds like toyota 4x4 must have told you that story


----------



## hayseed_theology

Jetjockey said:


> Btw.  The problem with recruiting kids all the way across the country is you know very little about the kids, the teams they play for, or the conference the kids in.  Eason played in a garbage high school conference on a good team.  I'm not saying he won't be a decent college QB, but I assure you, the only reason UW fans wanted to get him was as a good back up to Browning.  Who BTW, played in a much tougher High school conference against much tougher competition.  That's why it's not always good to recruit players you know very little about from all the way across the country.



The major knock on Eason is that the level of competition he faced in high school was not elite.  For people who have followed his recruitment, that's not some west coast secret; that's common knowledge. Everybody said the same thing about Nick Chubb.  

Obviously, he was on a decent team, as they advanced pretty well into the playoffs and just barely lost their semi-finals game.  Most of the HS QB's that are highly rated benefit greatly from a good line and some playmaking receivers. No secrets there either.

Also, the reason wants to play at UGA is not because he was afraid of competition at UW.  His dad said they focused on the SEC early on because it is the closest thing to playing in the NFL.  That's why Jacob wanted to travel across the country to play football - because they believe the best college football in the country is played in the South.

Do you really think the UGA staff knew very little about this kid?  Are you suggesting that UGA would have been better off passing on the #1 rated pro style QB in the nation and going with a 3* local boy?


----------



## elfiii

hayseed_theology said:


> Also, the reason wants to play at UGA is not because he was afraid of competition at UW.  *His dad said they focused on the SEC early on because it is the closest thing to playing in the NFL.  That's why Jacob wanted to travel across the country to play football - because they believe the best college football in the country is played in the South.*



Emphasis added.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> The keys to his and our success will be the QB coach, a decent offensive line that can block a pass rush and some good WR's. Those 3 things can make a 1* QB look like a 5* QB. We already got the running backs.



Ahhhh!!  Now your starting to get it.  Now go back and watch the video!!  Again I ask, what do YOU notice?  I want to heart it from you Elfii, not what ESPN tells you to think.


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Ahhhh!!  Now your starting to get it.  Now go back and watch the video!!  Again I ask, what do you notice?  I want to heart it from you Elfii, not what ESPN tells you to think.



Why isn't ESPN beating down your door to hire you as their top CFB analyst? Because you are a PAC-12 homer that don't know squat.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Ol JJ is just mad the Dawgs just picked up the #1 QB out of his backyard and he chose to play real football instead of that PAC12 flag football!


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> Why isn't ESPN beating down your door to hire you as their top CFB analyst? Because you are a PAC-12 homer that don't know squat.



Come on Elfii.  Answer my question.  Watch the video and tell me what you notice!  This isn't a trick question. He fits the bill as the perfect college recruit.  Great stats, cannon arm, great size..  But when you watch the videos, what is missing?



Browning Slayer said:


> Ol JJ is just mad the Dawgs just picked up the #1 QB out of his backyard and he chose to play real football instead of that PAC12 flag football!



Hardly. The only reason I wanted him was to make sure we had a decent backup for our current QB.  Remember my comment on Jake Heaps?  He was a 5 star QB from WA as well.


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Come on Elfii.  Answer my question.  Watch the video and tell me what you notice!  This isn't a trick question. He fits the bill as the perfect college recruit.  Great stats, cannon arm, great size..  But when you watch the videos, what is missing?



I don't give one hoot and zero hollers about a video. Especially a video you claim is the "tell all". If recruiting videos were all that every recruit would be a 5*.


----------



## nickel back

JJ post the video up for all to see....


----------



## Jetjockey

toyota4x4h said:


> Jet you make valid points against the kid as ive seen others say the same thing about him. Dont let the uga homers get to ya!
> 
> Now on topic im glad dually can keep his tattoo of him as tat removal is pretty costly nowdays!



Oh I don't.  I laugh at it.  You try to tell the UGA homers but they don't listen.  Then you ask them to evaluate the video, and they can't do it.  I bought off on the hype as well until the guys started pointing out what the issues were, and why there was huge holes.


----------



## brownceluse

JJ is Butthurt!!!!!'


----------



## Jetjockey

No I'm not.  We have the best Freshman QB in the country, who had much better stats in HS than Eason, who has proven he can play in college,  would I be butt hurt?


----------



## brownceluse

Jetjockey said:


> No I'm not.  We have the best Freshman QB in the country, who had much better stats in HS than Eason, who has proven he can play in college,  would I be butt hurt?



Cool


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> No I'm not.  We have the best Freshman QB in the country, who had much better stats in HS than Eason, who has proven he can play in college,  would I be butt hurt?



And you went 6-6 and 4-5 in conference in a weak conference to boot. In other words your team sux with the world's greatest freshman QB ever in a sucky conference.

But he had great stats in HS.

Mercy! I got the vapors!


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> We were unaware that a highly rated ptospect could possibly fail. Thanks for the experts pointing that out to us but



We just wanted to make sure yall knew that. 


Seeing as how yall have never had one.


----------



## Horns

alphachief said:


> Just the latest in a long line of "want to be" uga saviors...Pruitt, Chubb, Smart...now Eason.



You already had Pruitt but you would take the other 3 in a minute


----------



## nickel back

SpotandStalk said:


> We just wanted to make sure yall knew that.
> 
> 
> Seeing as how yall have never had one.



Your Sig line is wrong


----------



## Scott G

nickel back said:


> JJ post the video up for all to see....



Better yet JJ, just post your bartenders number so we can cut out the middleman.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Horns said:


> You already had Pruitt but you would take the other 3 in a minute



I'd take Smart as DC, but I wouldn't replace Jimbo with him.  Chubb would be a really good back to split carries with Cook.  Eason...... well I'm satisfied with Malik Henry coming in.


----------



## elfiii

Scott G said:


> Better yet JJ, just post your bartenders number so we can cut out the middleman.



You mean the Oracle of Newnan? The Prestidigitator of Truth, Justice and the American Way? The Sage Prognosticator of All Future Events? The One True Prophet? The Seer of Destiny? The Augur of Unforeseeable Things? The Diviner of All That Is To Come?

She cut him off for nonpayment and lousy tips.


----------



## rshunter

I'm still waiting on the link for the video, full of red flags waving  stay away daddy is CRA CRA


----------



## Gold Ranger

SpotandStalk said:


> We just wanted to make sure yall knew that.
> 
> 
> Seeing as how yall have never had one.



Shoooot, man, they've had'em.


2011: Christian Lemay: #8 QB
2013: Brice Ramsey #7 QB
2014: Jacob Park #8 QB

They are well aware that it isn't a guarantee of success.


----------



## elfiii

Gold Ranger said:


> Shoooot, man, they've had'em.
> 
> 
> 2011: Christian Lemay: #8 QB
> 2013: Brice Ramsey #7 QB
> 2014: Jacob Park #8 QB
> 
> They are well aware that it isn't a guarantee of success.



Zackly.  The kid looks good. Now let's see if he can perform in the SEC.


----------



## nickel back

Gold Ranger said:


> Shoooot, man, they've had'em.
> 
> 
> 2011: Christian Lemay: #8 QB
> 2013: Brice Ramsey #7 QB
> 2014: Jacob Park #8 QB
> 
> They are well aware that it isn't a guarantee of success.



Yep....read post 11


----------



## Gold Ranger

nickel back said:


> Yep....read post 11



Is that the one where you called him the Savior?


----------



## nickel back

Gold Ranger said:


> Is that the one where you called him the Savior?



Say what you want but I was making fun of the BAMA clan that was saying that......so Yea,that's it


----------



## nickel back

Let me make it official for y'all......Eason The Saviour. of our QB mess.I hope


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> And you went 6-6 and 4-5 in conference in a weak conference to boot. In other words your team sux with the world's greatest freshman QB ever in a sucky conference.
> 
> But he had great stats in HS.
> 
> Mercy! I got the vapors!



No, a team with nearly 70% underclassmen went 6-6, and 4-5 in conference that is arguably the 1st or 2nd best in college football.   A team that couldn't move a nerf ball against Nuns in the beginning of the season blew out the last two teams they played, and had the best D in the Pac-12.  That's the difference between my team and yours!  Your coach had 15 years to grow into a top program and got fired, while my coach is doing it in 3-4.   Then again, my coach blew out your coach the last time they met, with 2 and 3 star recruits.  Did you forget what happened last time UGA met those 2-3 star recruits from Boise St? If you dont, here is a reminder!  What do you think will happen when Petersen has 3-4 star recruits plus a few 5 stars mixed in?

http://espn.go.com/college-football/recap?gameId=312460061


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> No, a team with nearly 70% underclassmen went 6-6, and 4-5 in conference in arguably the 1st or 2nd best conference in college football.



So they still suck with the best freshman QB in the world who had great HS stats.


----------



## greene_dawg

Jetjockey said:


> Oh I don't.  I laugh at it.  You try to tell the UGA homers but they don't listen.  Then you ask them to evaluate the video, and they can't do it.  I bought off on the hype as well until the guys started pointing out what the issues were, and why there was huge holes.



I'll bite. 

Every single HS QB has holes in his game. EVERY SINGLE ONE. They all have bad footwork, stare down their receivers, don't look safety's off, rely on arm talent instead of fundamentals, and on and on and on. 

So I will say this... Every single recruiting service has this guy at or near the top of their board. Every single major CFB program who thought they might have a shot at Eason, offered him. 

that said, here is what I suggest. The HS recruiting and scouting industry is worth hundreds upon hundreds of millions of dollars. Since you and your "guys" are obviously superior to these services and coaches like Harbaugh, Saban, Fisher, Richt, and Kelley when it comes to QB evaluation (via YouTube), all I can say is that you are really missing out on a pristine opportunity. You could be on ESPN, make sure your family is set for generations, and more than likely take over the Elite 11 camp with your insight.  If George Whitfield gets wind of you and your "guys" he will surely be shaking in his boots. 

To your point about him playing against kids that have no talent. Well, duh! Everyone knows that the state of Washington doesn't produce much talent. I submit practically everyone of your posts on this forum as evidence in support of that.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> So they still suck with the best freshman QB in the world who had great HS stats.



Yep.  Which beats the heck out of a Georgia team filled with top recruits who only beat Georgia Southern by a TD  and Mizzu by a fg!!!     I'd all but guarantee UW would ROLL UGA if they played right now!  Then again, that's not saying much considering the last time UGA played a Chris Petersen coached team they got rolled as well.


----------



## Jetjockey

greene_dawg said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> Every single HS QB has holes in his game. EVERY SINGLE ONE. They all have bad footwork, stare down their receivers, don't look safety's off, rely on arm talent instead of fundamentals, and on and on and on.
> 
> So I will say this... Every single recruiting service has this guy at or near the top of their board. Every single major CFB program who thought they might have a shot at Eason, offered him.
> 
> that said, here is what I suggest. The HS recruiting and scouting industry is worth hundreds upon hundreds of millions of dollars. Since you and your "guys" are obviously superior to these services and coaches like Harbaugh, Saban, Fisher, Richt, and Kelley when it comes to QB evaluation (via YouTube), all I can say is that you are really missing out on a pristine opportunity. You could be on ESPN, make sure your family is set for generations, and more than likely take over the Elite 11 camp with your insight.  If George Whitfield gets wind of you and your "guys" he will surely be shaking in his boots.
> 
> To your point about him playing against kids that have no talent. Well, duh! Everyone knows that the state of Washington doesn't produce much talent. I submit practically everyone of your posts on this forum as evidence in support of that.



Either does Idaho.  Yet they managed to crush UGA with a QB from an unknow town in WA from an unknow school the last time they played.    How'd that work out for UGA?  There is plenty of talent from WA state, the issue is finding it.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I agree with finebaum. This is just something to keep the fans busy talking in the offseason. Not many #1 ranked qbs have panned out. He named off a bunch that didn't so the odds are not in his favor.


----------



## lbzdually

greene_dawg said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> Every single HS QB has holes in his game. EVERY SINGLE ONE. They all have bad footwork, stare down their receivers, don't look safety's off, rely on arm talent instead of fundamentals, and on and on and on.
> 
> So I will say this... Every single recruiting service has this guy at or near the top of their board. Every single major CFB program who thought they might have a shot at Eason, offered him.
> 
> that said, here is what I suggest. The HS recruiting and scouting industry is worth hundreds upon hundreds of millions of dollars. Since you and your "guys" are obviously superior to these services and coaches like Harbaugh, Saban, Fisher, Richt, and Kelley when it comes to QB evaluation (via YouTube), all I can say is that you are really missing out on a pristine opportunity. You could be on ESPN, make sure your family is set for generations, and more than likely take over the Elite 11 camp with your insight.  If George Whitfield gets wind of you and your "guys" he will surely be shaking in his boots.
> 
> To your point about him playing against kids that have no talent. Well, duh! Everyone knows that the state of Washington doesn't produce much talent. I submit practically everyone of your posts on this forum as evidence in support of that.



Well one of the things I haven't seen mentioned much in addition to what you just said is that he has been on the camp circuit for the last 3-4 years.  What that means is he has had the throw against much better DBs than the average HS football teams has.  He has thrown against basically all-star teams from various regions and played well enough to be named the Gatorade national player of the year.  It's not like he has only played against players from Washington and shined.  The video of him playing shows the kid running for his life on almost every play and often he makes tough throws into tight windows without his feet being set.  To me that is great trait to have when he is going to have SEC defenders chasing him.


----------



## Scott G

Jetjockey said:


> Oh I don't.  I laugh at it.  You try to tell the UGA homers but they don't listen.  Then you ask them to evaluate the video, and they can't do it.  I bought off on the hype as well *until the guys started pointing out* what the issues were, and why there was huge holes.


So you start by calling us Homers, then admit you're a Homer and need others to spoon feed you your opinion? Please just stop making a fool of yourself now.


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Yep.  Which beats the heck out of a Georgia team filled with top recruits who only beat Georgia Southern by a TD  and Mizzu by a fg!!!     I'd all but guarantee UW would ROLL UGA if they played right now!  Then again, that's not saying much considering the last time UGA played a Chris Petersen coached team they got rolled as well.



UGA - 9-3 with a crap QB and a lousy first year OC

UW - 6-6 with the world's greatest freshman QB who had great stats in HS and the world's greatest CFB coach

You are setting "Stupidest Thing Yet" world records.


----------



## greene_dawg

toyota4x4h said:


> I agree with finebaum. This is just something to keep the fans busy talking in the offseason. Not many #1 ranked qbs have panned out. He named off a bunch that didn't so the odds are not in his favor.



What are the stats for the #2 ranked QB's? #6? How about 20? 11? 42???

I have little doubt that you could pick any arbitrary number and make the exact same case. 

So let me ask you a yes or no question. If somehow, someway the Vols could be guaranteed to sign the #1 QB recruit in the country EVERY SINGLE year would you say yes or no?


----------



## elfiii

greene_dawg said:


> So let me ask you a yes or no question. If somehow, someway the Vols could be guaranteed to sign the #1 QB recruit in the country EVERY SINGLE year would you say yes or no?



They got the #1 QB for the 2017 class. Let's see if he trashes him.

$10 sez no. $10 more sez around this time next year he will be crowing about UT's #1 pick.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> UGA - 9-3 with a crap QB and a lousy first year OC
> 
> UW - 6-6 with the world's greatest freshman QB who had great stats in HS and the world's greatest CFB coach
> 
> You are setting "Stupidest Thing Yet" world records.



UW is 6-6 when they were picked to go 3-9, gave up 3 first round draft choices in the 2014 draft (the most of any school) and had to start over from scratch with a second year coach!  Oh ya, the returning staring QB had to retire from football because of health issues.  All of that, and they had the highest rated D in the PAC-12, and the top freshman QB and RB in the country.!

UGA was picked to win the East, and by many, win the SEC.  What happened?  The went 5-3 in conference, 9-3 overall.  Is that the direction you want your team to go?  I'm perfectly happy with my teams 6-6 record and two blow outs in their last two games.  That's a team moving in the right direction.


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> UW is 6-6 when they were picked to go 3-9, gave up 3 first round draft choices in the 2014 draft (the most of any school) and had to start over from scratch with a second year coach!  Oh ya, the returning staring QB had to retire from football because of health issues.  All of that, and they had the highest rated D in the PAC-12, and the top freshman QB and RB in the country.!
> 
> UGA was picked to win the East, and by many, win the SEC.  What happened?  The went 5-3 in conference, 9-3 overall.  Is that the direction you want your team to go?  I'm perfectly happy with my teams 6-6 record and two blow outs in their last two games.  That's a team moving in the right direction.



9-3 > 6-6 

5-3 in conference > 4-5 in conference

Keep on setting those world records!


----------



## arrendale8105

lbzdually said:


> Well one of the things I haven't seen mentioned much in addition to what you just said is that he has been on the camp circuit for the last 3-4 years.  What that means is he has had the throw against much better DBs than the average HS football teams has.  He has thrown against basically all-star teams from various regions and played well enough to be named the Gatorade national player of the year.  It's not like he has only played against players from Washington and shined.  The video of him playing shows the kid running for his life on almost every play and often he makes tough throws into tight windows without his feet being set.  To me that is great trait to have when he is going to have SEC defenders chasing him.



Exactly what i thought when i first saw the highlight videos.  Kids definitely has a cannon and still has one even when he's running for his life and seems able to put it on the money.  Whether he pans out is still left to be seen but the one thing i will say is I 100% would much much rather have him on our side rather than having to play against him if he does live up to the hype (especially not the Gaturds)!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## emusmacker

Jetjockey said:


> UW is 6-6 when they were picked to go 3-9, gave up 3 first round draft choices in the 2014 draft (the most of any school) and had to start over from scratch with a second year coach!  Oh ya, the returning staring QB had to retire from football because of health issues.  All of that, and they had the highest rated D in the PAC-12, and the top freshman QB and RB in the country.!
> 
> UGA was picked to win the East, and by many, win the SEC.  What happened?  The went 5-3 in conference, 9-3 overall.  Is that the direction you want your team to go?  I'm perfectly happy with my teams 6-6 record and two blow outs in their last two games.  That's a team moving in the right direction.



And that great running back and QB was where in the Heisman hunt?  You sir are dumb.  Hope I don't get in trouble, but you are. You always on here talking about how awesome your team is yet they always suck and come up short. The Pac 12 is weak and yes UGA had a down year, but I'd bet good money over a 10 year span of my team playing your team UGA would be 7 and 3 easily.  I mean seriously, no one talks about your team but you, and that's not just here in Ga but that's anywhere. Not even ESPN or any other football programs, yet you are the only one saying your QB was the best in the nation. LOL LOL, you truly are a homer or just plain DUMB


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> They got the #1 QB for the 2017 class. Let's see if he trashes him.
> 
> $10 sez no. $10 more sez around this time next year he will be crowing about UT's #1 pick.



I know nothing about him.  I did google him however and they crowed about his arm strength.  Arm strength doesn't win football games however, intelligence does.  Recruiting services put too much priority in height, weight, arm strength, and accuracy.  They forget about intelligence.  Intelligence is what makes QB's great!  When people start talking about QB's being intelligent, I get excited!  That's what made guys like Tebow a bust, and guys like Andrew Luck and Peyton Manning into top NFL QB's.  Russell Wilson is too small, too slow, and lacks arm strength.  Yet he has done what almost no other young QB has EVER done in the NFL!!  Why?    BTW.  Scouts still question Wilsons ability!  Ridiculous as it seems!


----------



## brownceluse

toyota4x4h said:


> I agree with finebaum. This is just something to keep the fans busy talking in the offseason. Not many #1 ranked qbs have panned out. He named off a bunch that didn't so the odds are not in his favor.



You appear to be Butthurt too?


----------



## Jetjockey

emusmacker said:


> And that great running back and QB was where in the Heisman hunt?  You sir are dumb.  Hope I don't get in trouble, but you are. You always on here talking about how awesome your team is yet they always suck and come up short. The Pac 12 is weak and yes UGA had a down year, but I'd bet good money over a 10 year span of my team playing your team UGA would be 7 and 3 easily.  I mean seriously, no one talks about your team but you, and that's not just here in Ga but that's anywhere. Not even ESPN or any other football programs, yet you are the only one saying your QB was the best in the nation. LOL LOL, you truly are a homer or just plain DUMB



They were true Freshamn, that's where.  Notice I never said they were the best QB or RB's in the country.  I said they were the best Freshman QB and RB in the country. And it wasn't just me saying it.  If you had kept up with the conversation, you would have read the link!  I'll post it again for those of you in the cheap seats!!  Who looks dumb now?

https://www.profootballfocus.com/blog/2015/12/11/college-top-true-freshmen-by-position/


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> I know nothing about him.  I did google him however and they crowed about his arm strength.  Arm strength doesn't win football games however, intelligence does.  Recruiting services put too much priority in height, weight, arm strength, and accuracy.  They forget about intelligence.  Intelligence is what makes QB's great!  When people start talking about QB's being intelligent, I get excited!  That's what made guys like Tebow a bust, and guys like Andrew Luck and Peyton Manning into top NFL QB's.  Russell Wilson is too small, too slow, and lacks arm strength.  Yet he has done what almost no other young QB has EVER done in the NFL!!  Why?    BTW.  Scouts still question Wilsons ability!  Ridiculous as it seems!



You really need to give ESPN a call. You would fit right in over there.


----------



## brownceluse

This has all the makings of a good one. Eason too.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> You really need to give ESPN a call. You would fit right in over there.



You need to learn more about football.  I saw the prediction thread!!  UGLY results for ELFII!


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> You need to learn more about football.  I saw the prediction thread!!  UGLY results for ELFII!



Another world record stupidest thing yet in less than 15 minutes from the last one. You are on a record setting tear tonight.


----------



## freedog74

Jetjockey said:


> You need to learn more about football.  I saw the prediction thread!!  UGLY results for ELFII!



Were you not the one that said you did not see the issues with Eason until someone showed you?  Now you are telling someone else they need to learn more about football?  Sounds like you need to learn more about football as well.


----------



## Throwback

has jetjockey showed up and told us...



oh wait, nevermind


----------



## BROWNING7WSM




----------



## bullgator

JJ, stay on track. Are you talking about kids going from  high school to college, or college to the pros.
Maybe you should learn more about football. Tebow has 2 national championship rings and a He15sman trophy, clearly to anyone, ANYONE, that he was a success. 

elfiii-5
JJ-0


----------



## Browning Slayer

toyota4x4h said:


> I agree with finebaum. This is just something to keep the fans busy talking in the offseason. Not many #1 ranked qbs have panned out. He named off a bunch that didn't so the odds are not in his favor.



Now you sound as silly as JJ... Agreeing with Finebaum.. Hmmmm... Finebaum... The MOST relevant thing to come out of UT in how many years?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Throwback said:


> has jetjockey showed up and told us...
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait, nevermind



What's funny is I've never seen someone take such a beating other than ODR..


----------



## Jetjockey

bullgator said:


> JJ, stay on track. Are you talking about kids going from  high school to college, or college to the pros.
> Maybe you should learn more about football. Tebow has 2 national championship rings and a He15sman trophy, clearly to anyone, ANYONE, that he was a success.
> 
> elfiii-5
> JJ-0



HS to college or college to the Pros, it's the same thing.  I'm glad UGA got their man.  Just don't be upset when he doesn't pan out.


----------



## Jetjockey

Browning Slayer said:


> What's funny is I've never seen someone take such a beating other than ODR..



The difference is ODR was proven wrong!   Over and over again.   If Eason proves to be a Hesiman candidate, I'll take my lashings.  I just don't see it.  I see a 3 star kid playing in a 1 star league that made him look really good.  I don't see a cow Bing staff who can coach him up either. I also see a kid who can't wait to get away from his Dad.  And we all know how that goes when a kid gets out from under his parents over controlling thumbs.  If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.  I'll be OK with that.


----------



## Matthew6

emusmacker said:


> And that great running back and QB was where in the Heisman hunt?  You sir are dumb.  Hope I don't get in trouble, but you are. You always on here talking about how awesome your team is yet they always suck and come up short. The Pac 12 is weak and yes UGA had a down year, but I'd bet good money over a 10 year span of my team playing your team UGA would be 7 and 3 easily.  I mean seriously, no one talks about your team but you, and that's not just here in Ga but that's anywhere. Not even ESPN or any other football programs, yet you are the only one saying your QB was the best in the nation. LOL LOL, you truly are a homer or just plain DUMB




he is dishonest too.


----------



## brownceluse

Jetjockey said:


> HS to college or college to the Pros, it's the same thing.  I'm glad UGA got their man.  Just don't be upset when he doesn't pan out.



Don't worry Kirby will go get another number 1 for next year! The west was good to us this year maybe he can get another one from the left coast....


----------



## bullgator

Jetjockey said:


> HS to college or college to the Pros, it's the same thing.  I'm glad UGA got their man.  Just don't be upset when he doesn't pan out.



It's the same thing?! 

I won't be the least bit upset


----------



## Old Winchesters

Jetjockey said:


> UW is 6-6 when they were picked to go 3-9, gave up 3 first round draft choices in the 2014 draft (the most of any school) and had to start over from scratch with a second year coach!  Oh ya, the returning staring QB had to retire from football because of health issues.  All of that, and they had the highest rated D in the PAC-12, and the top freshman QB and RB in the country.!
> 
> UGA was picked to win the East, and by many, win the SEC.  What happened?  The went 5-3 in conference, 9-3 overall.  Is that the direction you want your team to go?  I'm perfectly happy with my teams 6-6 record and two blow outs in their last two games.  That's a team moving in the right direction.




 So your argument is that your team sucks so our new QB must suck too because he's from the same area? Just trying to follow along.


----------



## Scott G

Jetjockey said:


> UW is 6-6 when they were picked to go 3-9, gave up 3 first round draft choices in the 2014 draft (the most of any school) and had to start over from scratch with a second year coach!  Oh ya, the returning staring QB had to retire from football because of health issues.  All of that, and they had the highest rated D in the PAC-12, and the top freshman QB and RB in the country.!
> 
> UGA was picked to win the East, and by many, win the SEC.  What happened?  The went 5-3 in conference, 9-3 overall.  Is that the direction you want your team to go?  I'm perfectly happy with my teams 6-6 record and two blow outs in their last two games.  That's a team moving in the right direction.



I love your picking, choosing and skewing. You let us know how everything went wrong for your favorite team and they (in your eyes) thrived in spite of it. Yet somehow that logic doesn't apply to UGA. 

I can play your stupid little game too. They lost the best RB in the nation to the draft, then lost their best RB (a realistic Heisman candidate) on the field at Tennessee, then the mediocrity of their QB was exposed when 50% of their starting O line was lost to injury. Yet, still managed to finish 3 wins better than the best Freshman QB and best coach in the nation. 

By the way, "best defense in the Pac 12" doesn't even land the in the top 25 nationally. You've mentioned it several time Mrs now. Please, stop saying it like it means anything more than being the least derptastic kid on the short bus.


----------



## greene_dawg

Jetjockey said:


> I see a 3 star kid playing in a 1 star league that made him look really good.  I don't see a cow Bing staff who can coach him up either. I also see a kid who can't wait to get away from his Dad.




Google translation - I am upset that the number one player in my home state chose to go to school in a state that I constantly spend a good portion of my adult life on message boards trying to convince the locals that their state, region, politics, and football opinions are worthless.


----------



## brownceluse

greene_dawg said:


> Google translation - I am upset that the number one player in my home state chose to go to school in a state that I constantly spend a good portion of my adult life on message boards trying to convince the locals that their state, region, politics, and football opinions are worthless.



That pretty much sums it (him) up....


----------



## Unicoidawg

greene_dawg said:


> Google translation - I am upset that the number one player in my home state chose to go to school in a state that I constantly spend a good portion of my adult life on message boards trying to convince the locals that their state, region, politics, and football opinions are worthless.



and we have a winner^^^^^


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

greene_dawg said:


> Google translation - I am upset that the number one player in my home state chose to go to school in a state that I constantly spend a good portion of my adult life on message boards trying to convince the locals that their state, region, politics, and football opinions are worthless.



Well ,  that last part is kinda true


----------



## Throwback

greene_dawg said:


> Google translation - I am upset that the number one player in my home state chose to go to school in a state that I constantly spend a good portion of my adult life on message boards trying to convince the locals that their state, region, politics, and football opinions are worthless.


----------



## emusmacker

OkJJ, so what's gonna be your excuse next season when those 2 awesome freshmen are sophomores and still not in the Heisman hunt, and your team still sucks?  

Go ahead, admit you just mad cause UGA stole a good QB from Washington State.  And your very very lame comments about the SEC being a 1* league. Well honestly there's nothing to really say other than "how stupid can you be".  since you like to listen to the opinions of the football gurus, why don't you research SEC football and see what others have to say about how good a conference it is.


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> This. ^ Glad he stuck with us. It will be nice to give a 5 star a shot instead of the 1 stars we got now.



He can only be an improvement.

BTW, these bammer boys' comments reminds me of my favorite joke (true, but funny) about the bammer boy who came to Georgia and then returned home.  When he left, he raised the IQ of both states.  Go tidal tigers!


----------



## MudDucker

greene_dawg said:


> Google translation - I am upset that the number one player in my home state chose to go to school in a state that I constantly spend a good portion of my adult life on message boards trying to convince the locals that their state, region, politics, and football opinions are worthless.



While I take umbrage with your thinking that he any time as an adult, the rest is   


.


----------



## Browning Slayer

The Savior has committed to UGA! Wonder how long it will take Eason to start walking on water... Especially on a "Roll Tide"???.....


----------



## DSGB

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet?  The two top Freshman QB's are both from the PAC-12.  Eason wasn't going to be beating Jake Browning out at the UW until after Jake Browning left.  The difference is Browning is a proven QB who has shown that he is the best Freshman QB in the country, while Easin hasn't even thrown a ball in college practice.  That's why people knew he wouldn't pick the UW over UGA or UF.
> 
> https://www.profootballfocus.com/blog/2015/12/11/college-top-true-freshmen-by-position/



Browning hadn't even thrown a ball in college practice when Eason originally committed to UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer

DSGB said:


> Browning hadn't even thrown a ball in college practice when Eason originally committed to UGA.





Wait for it.... Wait for it... Ok JJ, spin it!


----------



## Gold Ranger

nickel back said:


> Say what you want but I was making fun of the BAMA clan that was saying that......so Yea,that's it



Well, by the standards set forth by our news industry, you said it.  Context doesn't matter.


For what it's worth, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Scott G

DSGB said:


> Browning hadn't even thrown a ball in college practice when Eason originally committed to UGA.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Jetjockey said:


> There is plenty of talent from WA state, the issue is finding it.



You just contradicted yourself in one sentence.  If there is _plenty _of talent in the state, finding it shouldn't be a issue.


----------



## Gold Ranger

elfiii said:


> UGA - 9-3 with a crap QB and a lousy first year OC
> 
> UW - 6-6 with the world's greatest freshman QB who had great stats in HS and the world's greatest CFB coach
> 
> You are setting "Stupidest Thing Yet" world records.



I find myself taking both sides in this argument, I guess because I'm the only one looking at it objectively.

While I don't know who would win a neutral site game between UGA and UW, I do know that comparing records is a flawed argument.  

UW did go 2-2 against teams who finished the season ranked.  UGA finished the season 0-2 against teams who finished the season ranked.

UW finished 6-6 vs. UGA finishing 9-3, but UW did play a tougher schedule, since the SEC East may have been the worst division among the Power 5 Conferences.

Of course that doesn't mean the UW is a better football team, but it certainly doesn't mean they aren't.


----------



## Jetjockey

DSGB said:


> Browning hadn't even thrown a ball in college practice when Eason originally committed to UGA.



That's because UW hadn't even given him an offer yet.  When it became obvious what Browning was going to be, it's was obvious season was going to sit behind him for a few years.



Gold Ranger said:


> You just contradicted yourself in one sentence.  If there is _plenty _of talent in the state, finding it shouldn't be a issue.



No I didn't.  Think Kellen Moore!  Remember the kid that nobody recruited but tourched UGA?  He was from Prosser WA, and he was a Heisman finalist.



Gold Ranger said:


> I find myself taking both sides in this argument, I guess because I'm the only one looking at it objectively.
> 
> While I don't know who would win a neutral site game between UGA and UW, I do know that comparing records is a flawed argument.
> 
> UW did go 2-2 against teams who finished the season ranked.  UGA finished the season 0-2 against teams who finished the season ranked.
> 
> UW finished 6-6 vs. UGA finishing 9-3, but UW did play a tougher schedule, since the SEC East may have been the worst division among the Power 5 Conferences.
> 
> Of course that doesn't mean the UW is a better football team, but it certainly doesn't mean they aren't.



Early in the year, UGA wins hands down.  Later in the Season, especially now, UW rolls UGA!   That's the entire basis of the argument.  UW made HUGE strides as the season progressed, UGA did not.  UW did it with nearly 70% Freshman and sophomores while UGA was an established program with top recruiting classes every year. Yet UGA showed no sign of getting better through the season, and struggled in games they shouldn't have struggled in.  UW probably should have been 8-4 but at times the young team showed their youth.  But, as those youngsters mature, you better watch out.  Chris Petersen didn't kick UGA's tails with a bunch if 2 and 3 start recruits because he doesn't know how to coach players up.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Jetjockey said:


> No I didn't.  Think Kellen Moore!  Remember the kid that nobody recruited but tourched UGA?  He was from Prosser WA, and he was a Heisman finalist.



Way to prove my point.  If you look hard enough, you could find this one guy.

Not saying that there is no talent in Wash State, but _plenty _is a stretch.


----------



## Jetjockey

Gold Ranger said:


> Way to prove my point.  If you look hard enough, you could find this one guy.
> 
> Not saying that there is no talent in Wash State, but _plenty _is a stretch.



I can find lots of guys.  He's just one example of a nobody that everyone overlooked.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Jetjockey said:


> I can find lots of guys.  He's just one example of a nobody that everyone overlooked.



Show me _plenty_.  Again, if a state has plenty of talent, finding it isn't an issue.


----------



## bulldawgborn

Jetjockey said:


> The difference is ODR was proven wrong!   Over and over again.   If Eason proves to be a Hesiman candidate, I'll take my lashings.  I just don't see it.  I see a 3 star kid playing in a 1 star league that made him look really good.  I don't see a cow Bing staff who can coach him up either. _I also see a kid who can't wait to get away from his Dad_.  And we all know how that goes when a kid gets out from under his parents over controlling thumbs.  If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.  I'll be OK with that.





Jetjockey said:


> That's because UW hadn't even given him an offer yet. When it became obvious what Browning was going to be, it's was obvious season was going to sit behind him for a few years.



So wait, I'm starting to get almost as confused as left coast lib transplanted to God's country.

Did Eason just want to get away from Mama and Daddy, or did he not have the talent to play at the juggernaut that is UW?  And can UW's coach beat ours up?  Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Jetjockey

bulldawgborn said:


> So wait, I'm starting to get almost as confused as left coast lib transplanted to God's country.
> 
> Did Eason just want to get away from Mama and Daddy, or did he not have the talent to play at the juggernaut that is UW?  And can UW's coach beat ours up?  Inquiring minds want to know...



Eason would have backed up Browning.  That is a fact.  Chris Petersens 2 and 3 start recruits traveled  all the way across the country and rolled the Bulldogs of UGA with their consistent top 10 recruiting classes.  That is also a fact.  Any other questions?


----------



## Gold Ranger

Jetjockey said:


> Chris Petersens 2 and 3 start recruits traveled  all the way across the country and rolled the Bulldogs of UGA with their consistent top 10 recruiting classes.  That is also a fact.  Any other questions?



I do.  What does that have to do with anything going on today?  That's just as stupid as when I hear "What happened last time UGA played FSU?".  Completely irrelevant today.


----------



## elfiii

greene_dawg said:


> Google translation - I am upset that the number one player in my home state chose to go to school in a state that I constantly spend a good portion of my adult life on message boards trying to convince the locals that their state, region, politics, and football opinions are worthless *and I am failing miserably with every attempt*.



Fixed it for ya dawg.



Gold Ranger said:


> I find myself taking both sides in this argument, I guess because I'm the only one looking at it objectively.
> 
> While I don't know who would win a neutral site game between UGA and UW, I do know that comparing records is a flawed argument.
> 
> UW did go 2-2 against teams who finished the season ranked.  UGA finished the season 0-2 against teams who finished the season ranked.
> 
> UW finished 6-6 vs. UGA finishing 9-3, but UW did play a tougher schedule, since the SEC East may have been the worst division among the Power 5 Conferences.
> 
> Of course that doesn't mean the UW is a better football team, but it certainly doesn't mean they aren't.



When UGA won it's NC I was working for a firm out of NYC that had lots of Irish Catholic boys in the accounting department. Our semi annual meeting was held one week after the game. When I arrived at the hotel Sunday afternoon before the meeting the message light on the phone was blinking. I called the front desk and they informed me the message was my "friends" said to meet them in the bar. I knew what was coming.

I went to the bar and they greeted me with two Heinekens, one for each hand as they were two fisted Irish Catholic boy beer drinkers. They proceeded to pepper me with stats about how ND had moved the ball up and down the field at will. Herschel was held under 100 yds, etc. etc. This went on for about 10 minutes. Finally they were done. I gave a brief pause and then said "You know what, you're right on all counts. You forgot one statistic though - 20-17."

Statistics are how losers justify losing. The scoreboard is for the winners. It's all they need because it's the only stat that matters in the end. 

"I know it, you know it and the American people know it too." - Dole, Robert - Senator, United States Senate

9-3 > 6-6 in every corner of the globe.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

good grief

all this thread is missing is bandwagontrey commenting how good he thinks clemsux is..

y'all lay off the overrated dog savior and let the dogs have their moment


----------



## Throwback

Jetjockey said:


> Eason would have backed up Browning.  That is a fact.  Chris Petersens 2 and 3 start recruits traveled  all the way across the country and rolled the Bulldogs of UGA with their consistent top 10 recruiting classes.  That is also a fact.  Any other questions?




Have you left the south yet ?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Eason the kid living in JJ head...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

BROWNING7WSM said:


> y'all lay off the overrated dog savior and let the dogs have their moment



What "moment"? The #2 QB recruit in the country decided to stick it out with us? Big whoop. Show me the beef.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Eason the kid living in JJ head...... Go Dawgs!



Seems to be living in most of the Bamer's and Vol's heads too.


----------



## KyDawg

Eason is all they can think of or talk about. Obsession is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Matthew6

godogs16. daily jjsux.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Eason is all they can think of or talk about. Obsession is a terrible thing to waste.



Thank God we gave them something to obsess over. Can you imagine what would happen to this forum were that not the case?


----------



## RipperIII

Is this "Champagne" Tony Eason's son?
if it is, I hope that he is tougher than his old Man,...I remember BAMA knocking "Champagne Tony" out of the game twice in the '82 Liberty bowl, Bear's last game.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> godogs16. daily jjsux.



This!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

RipperIII said:


> Is this "Champagne" Tony Eason's son?
> if it is, I hope that he is tougher than his old Man,...I remember BAMA knocking "Champagne Tony" out of the game twice in the '82 Liberty bowl, Bear's last game.



rtr


----------



## Jetjockey

Throwback said:


> Have you left the south yet ?



Soon my friend!! Soon!

Btw.  This guy will be my neighbor in my new development!  He thinks Eason will be an average QB as well!   Jealous!  ;-)


----------



## brownceluse

Mike deer are stupid. The Indians killed them with knives.


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Thank God we gave them something to obsess over. Can you imagine what would happen to this forum were that not the case?



Or would happen to them.


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Mike deer are stupid. The Indians killed them with knives.



Mule deer are VERY stupid compared to a whitetail! That's a fact!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jetjockey said:


> Soon my friend!! Soon!
> ;-)



JJ, you've made so many friends on GON that I don't think you'll have a hard time finding folks to help you pack..


----------



## Jetjockey

Browning Slayer said:


> Mule deer are VERY stupid compared to a whitetail! That's a fact!



Wanna bet?  Ever hunted an area with both, with a tag that can take either, so you can really see the difference?


----------



## bullgator

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet?  Ever hunted an area with both, with a tag that can take either, so you can really see the difference?



I have, and they're dumber than a Pac12 fan!


----------



## riprap

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet?  Ever hunted an area with both, with a tag that can take either, so you can really see the difference?



They do that so when you can't get a whitetail you can at least go home with something.


----------



## KyDawg

They don't call them Mule Deer for nothing.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet?  Ever hunted an area with both, with a tag that can take either, so you can really see the difference?



Yes.

I sat still for long hours, in the freezing wind and snow. Had a huge whitetail come in,at that very moment, the wind changed. I never saw that 180" buck again. 


I then decided on trying for a mule deer. I rode around in the warm truck for an hour. Saw a big Mulie standing on a hill. Parked truck, walked downwind, slipped up that hill and bam, Mule deer down.

So easy, even a northwesterner could do it.


----------



## Jetjockey

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes.
> 
> I sat still for long hours, in the freezing wind and snow. Had a huge whitetail come in,at that very moment, the wind changed. I never saw that 180" buck again.
> 
> 
> I then decided on trying for a mule deer. I rode around in the warm truck for an hour. Saw a big Mulie standing on a hill. Parked truck, walked downwind, slipped up that hill and bam, Mule deer down.
> 
> So easy, even a northwesterner could do it.



So, you had a "huge whitetail come it"?  How come a huge Muley didn't just come right in?  I know!  Because they don't come in!  Keep telling yourself white tails are hard to kill though, if it makes you feel better.   One reason I quit hunting whitetail us because it's so boring!   Pattern the deer, sit in the correct stand with the right wind, and dead deer.  So easy, an SEC educated fan can do it!  ;-). Try doing that with a mule deer!  But don't worry, I grew up hunting areas that had both.  Whitetail aren't tough, and neither compare to black tail hunting!  

Now, back to UGA's savior, and their new coach who has zero head coach experience!!


----------



## emusmacker

Hey JJ remember a guy by the name of Jake Locker, he was supposed the be the big deal, and I believe he played for Washington, how did he turn out in the pros?


----------



## gobbleinwoods

Browning Slayer said:


> Mule deer are VERY stupid compared to a whitetail! That's a fact!



We know of one that is so stupid that it will be jj's neighbor.


----------



## Jetjockey

emusmacker said:


> Hey JJ remember a guy by the name of Jake Locker, he was supposed the be the big deal, and I believe he played for Washington, how did he turn out in the pros?



He retired as one of the top free agents in the game.  Surprised everyone when he walked away from millions.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jetjockey said:


> Wanna bet?  Ever hunted an area with both, with a tag that can take either, so you can really see the difference?



Nothing to bet! You are trying to argue something I know to be true! You know, a fact! Something I have personally done and proved beyond a reasonable doubt. And for the record, I've filled tags for both this year. Have you?


----------



## DAWG1419

From eason to hunting
Please don't get him started on Obama or the economy, or planes, or gold/silver or real estate or whatever you think you know. Guy is google ya know.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Jetjockey said:


> So, you had a "huge whitetail come it"?  How come a huge Muley didn't just come right in?  I know!  Because they don't come in!  Keep telling yourself white tails are hard to kill though, if it makes you feel better.   One reason I quit hunting whitetail us because it's so boring!   Pattern the deer, sit in the correct stand with the right wind, and dead deer.  So easy, an SEC educated fan can do it!  ;-). Try doing that with a mule deer!  But don't worry, I grew up hunting areas that had both.  Whitetail aren't tough, and neither compare to black tail hunting!
> 
> Now, back to UGA's savior, and their new coach who has zero head coach experience!!



Ive killed Mule Deer with an axe, son


----------



## homey

Meanwhile Saban just loads up on BIG linemen and mediocre QB and still wins.  Think on that a while.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Ive killed Mule Deer with an axe, son



I've hit them in the head with a rock..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> I've hit them in the head with a rock..



Ive seen them run into a tree and kill themselves.


----------



## Jetjockey

Browning Slayer said:


> Nothing to bet! You are trying to argue something I know to be true! You know, a fact! Something I have personally done and proved beyond a reasonable doubt. And for the record, I've filled tags for both this year. Have you?



Nope.  Too busy bird hunting.  The funny thing is people who have hunted both for years, not just once or twice, will typically disagree with you.  But you can have your opinion!  Just don't try and convince someone who grew up hunting in the West that you know what your talking about.  Whitetail are easy to kill.  Heck, you can do it out of a stand while they walk buy.  Mule deer, not so much.  Then there's black tail.  I quit hunting black tail because it wasn't worth the effort.  They don't call them grey ghosts for nothing.


----------



## Jetjockey

SpotandStalk said:


> Ive seen them run into a tree and kill themselves.



I've seen whitetail do the same thing to cars!  Whitetail are easy to pattern, thus the reason most get killed out of a tree stand.


----------



## Gold Ranger

SpotandStalk said:


> Ive killed Mule Deer with an axe, son



Well, I snuck up behind one, yelled "GIT IN THE BACK OF THE TRUCK AND DIE!!!!!" and it did.


----------



## Gold Ranger

To be fair though, I've seen both come in and kill a thread about college football.


----------



## nickel back

I now know and understand that JJ is Webster and knows all,we are all his student's in this world.


----------



## MudDucker

Browning Slayer said:


> I've hit them in the head with a rock..



Personally, I just ugly them down.  Used a mask with JJ's face once.  Won't do that again.  The dang deer just exploded!  

Eason has all of the attributes you are looking for in a QB.  Of course, I've had dogs that had it all too and turned into bad biscuit pointers.  Only time and performance will tell.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## DSGB

Jetjockey said:


> Eason would have backed up Browning.  That is a fact.



How so? Eason was never going to UW. That is a fact. 



Jetjockey said:


> That's because UW hadn't even given him an offer yet.  When it became obvious what Browning was going to be, it's was obvious season was going to sit behind him for a few years.



No, he wasn't. He was committed to another program across the country. 



Jetjockey said:


> Think Kellen Moore!  Remember the kid that nobody recruited but tourched UGA?  He was from Prosser WA, and he was a Heisman finalist.



Didn't go to UW, either. Fact!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Ive seen them run into a tree and kill themselves.


----------



## elfiii

Gold Ranger said:


> Well, I snuck up behind one, yelled "GIT IN THE BACK OF THE TRUCK AND DIE!!!!!" and it did.



I just looked at one and he did that.


----------



## Gold Ranger

elfiii said:


> I just looked at one and he did that.



You must have had the ban button in hand.


----------



## rjcruiser

If we're bringing up Jake Locker...probably the all-time worst QB from any school in the NW was Washington State's Ryan Leaf.

Talk about a Left Coast Loser.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Washington has a football team?


----------



## emusmacker

Yes Leaf too.  Hey JJ wonder why Locker walked away? He knew he wasn't smart enough to ever start the pros so he figured he would be better off at McDonalds, but I hear he got fired cause he could get the orders right.


----------



## emusmacker

SpotandStalk said:


> Washington has a football team?



Yes, and the best FRESHMAN Qb and Rb in the country. that means both should get better and be in the Heisman hunt next year.  Gonna be interesting seeing Chubb compete against em. And possibly Eason too.


----------



## rjcruiser

emusmacker said:


> Yes, and the best FRESHMAN Qb and Rb in the country. that means both should get better and be in the Heisman hunt next year.  Gonna be interesting seeing Chubb compete against em. And possibly Eason too.



eh...I (and a lot of others) would argue that UCLA had the best FRESHMAN Qb.


----------



## emusmacker

rjcruiser said:


> eh...I (and a lot of others) would argue that UCLA had the best FRESHMAN Qb.



I was just quoting what JJ said.  He thinks WAshington has only the best players, but funny they are never in the playoff hunt.  And seems like every year the road to the National Championship goes through that 1* league he talks about.


----------



## rjcruiser

emusmacker said:


> I was just quoting what JJ said.  He thinks WAshington has only the best players, but funny they are never in the playoff hunt.  And seems like every year the road to the National Championship goes through that 1* league he talks about.




Sorry...just a little slow this am.


----------



## elfiii

emusmacker said:


> I was just quoting what JJ said.  He thinks WAshington has only the best players, but funny they are never in the playoff hunt.  And seems like every year the road to the National Championship goes through that 1* league he talks about.



Yeah but they finished strong this year at 6-6 with two blowout victories. Did I mention they have the best freshman QB in CFB? They are destined for great things next year. Probably even a winning season.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Yeah but they finished strong this year at 6-6 with two blowout victories. Did I mention they have the best freshman QB in CFB? They are destined for great things next year. Probably even a winning season.



they really are superspectacular


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Ive seen them run into a tree and kill themselves.





Probably after hearing JJ rattle on about Obama and the Pac12..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> they really are superspectacular



Go Washington 2016!


----------



## Gold Ranger

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Washington 2016!



#fluffydawg'16


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Ive killed Mule Deer with an axe, son



Since Eason is the "Savior" I bet he could kill one with one throw of a football!

Then, bring it back from the dead!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Since Eason is the "Savior" I bet he could kill one with one throw of a football!
> 
> Then, bring it back from the dead!!



he could practice on JJ


----------



## emusmacker

Except for the 2nd part


----------



## elfiii

Tough crowd today.


----------



## KyDawg

elfiii said:


> Tough crowd today.



Take the thugs out and there are a few good post in here.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Ive seen them run into a tree and kill themselves.





Browning Slayer said:


> Probably after hearing JJ rattle on about Obama and the Pac12..



Entirely understandable. I might do it too.


----------



## Matthew6

emusmacker said:


> Except for the 2nd part



yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer

emusmacker said:


> Except for the 2nd part





Matthew6 said:


> yep.



Will the 2nd be walking on water?? 3rd.. Raise a Mule deer from the dead..


----------



## Twiggbuster

We are Huskie football!


----------



## Jetjockey

rjcruiser said:


> If we're bringing up Jake Locker...probably the all-time worst QB from any school in the NW was Washington State's Ryan Leaf.
> 
> Talk about a Left Coast Loser.



Leaf was great college player, but couldn't cut it in the Pros.  Matter of fact, he was ranked as the #1 or #2 Pro prospect..  Sound familiar?   



emusmacker said:


> Yes Leaf too.  Hey JJ wonder why Locker walked away? He knew he wasn't smart enough to ever start the pros so he figured he would be better off at McDonalds, but I hear he got fired cause he could get the orders right.



He could have sat on the bench and made $1 million a year, so that's a good question.  According to him, he lost the desire to play anymore.



rjcruiser said:


> eh...I (and a lot of others) would argue that UCLA had the best FRESHMAN Qb.



That's because you probably didn't even know who Jake Browingin was before this thread.  BTW.  Rosen had an established line infront of him with lots of weapons and proven RB's.  Browning had a true freshman running back, true freshman in the line protecting him, and UW's best receiver sitting on the sideline injured.  Then again, if you had watched them play, you would know that.  Browning  finished the season with a higher completion percentage, with more yards per average, and a higher QB rating.  But he also got sacked twice as much because of the young inexperienced line infront of him.  Some people may think Rosen is better, but he's not.  Rosen did what he did with an experienced team.  Browning did what he did with a bunch of Freshman and sophomores, and a second year coach.  The biggest differenc e however was that Rosen started off hot against UVA, and didn't make huge strides.  Browning started off very slow, but began torching teams at the end.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Anybody else think mule deer are stupid?


----------



## MudDucker

Browning Slayer said:


> Anybody else think mule deer are stupid?



Hear tale that an especially dumb bunch of mule deer live in Washington state.


----------



## Jetjockey

Browning Slayer said:


> Anybody else think mule deer are stupid?



Anyone else even seen a mule deer?  I like whitetail hunting!  You don't even half to leave your Lazyboy.  Just set it up next to a food plot you planted to bring them in, maybe throw a little corn on the ground for good measure, and start scrolling away on your iPhone until one walks past.  Then make that tough 35 yard rifle shot on that 150lb deer.  So easy Slayer can do it!!

At the end Of the day, they are both relatively easy to hunt, unlike their black tail cousins.  Of course Skayer will probably dispute that as well, but he's probably never seen a black tail either.


----------



## Matthew6

Jetjockey said:


> Anyone else even seen a mule deer?  I like whitetail hunting!  You don't even half to leave your Lazyboy.  Just set it up next to a food plot you planted to bring them in, maybe throw a little corn on the ground for good measure, and start scrolling away on your iPhone until one walks past.  Then make that tough 35 yard rifle shot on that 150lb deer.  So easy Slayer can do it!!
> 
> At the end Of the day, they are both relatively easy to hunt, unlike their black tail cousins.  Of course Skayer will probably dispute that as well, but he's probably never seen a black tail either.



and you have never sat in a cockpit.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Jetjockey said:


> Of course Skayer will probably dispute that as well, but he's probably never seen a black tail either.



I'm sure Slayer has seen many of these while drinking 40's and running the streets.


----------



## Amoo

I've not even read half of this Pac-12 garbage, but it's clear to me our West Coast homer is forgetting one very clear thing.  Browning wasn't even the best QB in his own state this season and the ONLY reason Washington blew WSU's doors off is because they were playing a backup QB...

Browning - 62.9% 16TD 10INT 58.8 QBR
Faulk - 70.7% 36TD 8INT 68.9QBR

...don't stats me bro.  Faulk will likely be the best QB in the conference next season and it's really hard to make any case otherwise.


----------



## Jetjockey

He just may be, but Faulk is a redshirt Sophmore, so he's had 3 years in the system already, while Browning is only a true Freshman.  And that didn't stop UW's secondary from crushing him last year, and that secondary wasn't nearly as good then, as it is now.  If you recal, UW was up 31-0 before they pulled their starters last year.   But Faulk also plays in a system that makes QB's look good, and Leach may be the best there is at developing young QB's.  Faulk is a heck of a QB, and he was a walk on as well, which proves all those recruiting rankings don't really mean squat at the end of the day.....  But don't kid yourself into thinking that the only reason UW blew WSU out was because WSU didn't have their starting QB.  They blew them out last year with the same QB.


----------



## rjcruiser

Jetjockey said:


> you didn't even know who Jake Browingin was before this thread.



Nope....never heard of him. And the reason is?  He's a nobody playing for a lower level Pac 12 team.


----------



## Amoo

Very true about a Mike Leech system, but the Peterson system has made some college QBs look pretty fantastic as well without really doing much in the pros.  Either way I'd take Faulk over Browning, but it really is tough to gauge who's benefiting from what and how much.  Either way both UW and WSU will be in contention next season for the North depending on how Oregon's QB transfer pans out.


----------



## elfiii

Amoo said:


> ...don't stats me bro.  Faulk will likely be the best QB in the conference next season and it's really hard to make any case otherwise.



Winner ^


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jetjockey said:


> Anyone else even seen a mule deer?  I like whitetail hunting!  You don't even half to leave your Lazyboy.  Just set it up next to a food plot you planted to bring them in, maybe throw a little corn on the ground for good measure, and start scrolling away on your iPhone until one walks past.  Then make that tough 35 yard rifle shot on that 150lb deer.  So easy Slayer can do it!!
> 
> At the end Of the day, they are both relatively easy to hunt, unlike their black tail cousins.  Of course Skayer will probably dispute that as well, but he's probably never seen a black tail either.



Never seen a blacktail... Hmmm.. Like this Vancouver Island Blacktail??


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm sure Slayer has seen many of these while drinking 40's and running the streets.


----------



## Jetjockey

You wanna know what makes a great QB?  Talk to possibly the best coach at developing QB's.   If I was a head coach, Id probably try and recruit the kid Mike Leach is recruiting.   Here's a great interview from Mike Leach.  Notice that a strong arm isn't that important to him, and he doesn't mention size either.   Payton Manning never had a cannon for an arm either.


----------



## Jetjockey

Browning Slayer said:


> Never seen a blacktail... Hmmm.. Like this Vancouver Island Blacktail??



I have to say, I'm impressed.  That's not a bad blacktail Slayer.  And it's a true blacktail at that.   DIY or Guided?


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> Never seen a blacktail... Hmmm.. Like this Vancouver Island Blacktail??



Slayer representin' strong in da' house!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Slayer representin' strong in da' house!



i was holding the q beam when he got that one with a spear.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Never seen a blacktail... Hmmm.. Like this Vancouver Island Blacktail??



Would've been a good one next year.


----------



## mguthrie

Oops. Sorry thought this was the Eason thread. How'd I get to the deer huntin forum


----------



## toyota4x4h

mguthrie said:


> Oops. Sorry thought this was the Eason thread. How'd I get to the deer huntin forum



Theres been more than one thread recently where slayer comes in like a tom turkey all puffed up and strutting around. This one though he post pics..


----------



## KyDawg

Is the rut over in Lumpkin County?


----------



## KyDawg

What is the best cartridge for deer hunting for an old man with failing vision?


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux for 4x4.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Is the rut over in Lumpkin County?



unsure. not in lumpkin county


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> What is the best cartridge for deer hunting for an old man with failing vision?



dont know. dont deer hunt cause you have to wear orange.


----------



## Jetjockey

SpotandStalk said:


> Would've been a good one next year.



As much as I like to feed you guys crap, that's a nice blacktail any year.  Yes, they do get bigger, the problem is finding them, and then getting a shot at one.   That's is a very nice blacktail.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> What is the best cartridge for deer hunting for an old man with failing vision?



Remington 130 gr 270 Win CoreLokts. They are bad nationwide.


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> Theres been more than one thread recently where slayer comes in like a tom turkey all puffed up and strutting around. This one though he post pics..



So let's see your black tail deer mount.


----------



## toyota4x4h

elfiii said:


> So let's see your black tail deer mount.



Itll be in the hunting forum where it belongs


----------



## bulldawgborn

Jetjockey said:


> I like to feed you guys crap



The first step


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> Itll be in the hunting forum where it belongs



So you don't have one is what you are saying.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Jetjockey said:


> As much as I like to feed you guys crap, that's a nice blacktail any year.  Yes, they do get bigger, the problem is finding them, and then getting a shot at one.   That's is a very nice blacktail.



Yeah, he had some potential.


----------



## greene_dawg

Jetjockey said:


> You wanna know what makes a great QB?  Talk to possibly the best coach at developing QB's.   If I was a head coach, Id probably try and recruit the kid Mike Leach is recruiting.   Here's a great interview from Mike Leach.  Notice that a strong arm isn't that important to him, and he doesn't mention size either.   Payton Manning never had a cannon for an arm either.



You do realize that the day Richt was fired that Leach was sitting in the Easons living room, right?


----------



## Jetjockey

greene_dawg said:


> You do realize that the day Richt was fired that Leach was sitting in the Easons living room, right?



He took a visit to UW as well.  So!.....  He had offers from 17 schools.  He would have been a good recruit at any school.  Doesn't mean he's going to be a savior, or even a starter for that matter.  If I was a coach, I would have given him an offer as well.  If he didn't pan out, I'd also release him from his scholarship and let him play somewhere else.  You know, kinda like the SEC gets most of their QB's.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I killed a great white shark. Knocked out it's front teeth and then bit it's throat. No pics bec I was in Greenland.


----------



## elfiii

toyota4x4h said:


> I killed a great white shark. Knocked out it's front teeth and then bit it's throat. No pics bec I was in Greenland.



And the camera lens on your iPhone iced up. Um Hmm....


----------



## brownceluse

I caught a mess of CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored heads behind the hous the other day.


----------



## Horns

Y'all boys are hitting the spiked egg nog early


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jetjockey said:


> I have to say, I'm impressed.  That's not a bad blacktail Slayer.  And it's a true blacktail at that.   DIY or Guided?





Jetjockey said:


> As much as I like to feed you guys crap, that's a nice blacktail any year.  Yes, they do get bigger, the problem is finding them, and then getting a shot at one.   That's is a very nice blacktail.




So... You are admitting that you were wrong? You mis-spoke? You jumped before you had facts? You assumed? Made assumptions based on your "wanna-be" facts?? 

So what it sounds like is, you OWE ME AN APOLOGY??!! Never laid eyes on a Blacktail.. You can stop me any chance you get... Tell me "When"... Hmmm...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Horns said:


> Y'all boys are hitting the spiked egg nog early






I raise MY hand!


----------



## John Cooper

I caught a mess of shell crackers once........


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> I caught a mess of shell crackers once........



One time, I drank enough and caught a buzz! 

Long live the Savior "Eason"!! Only kid I've known that will be able to hit a Mule deer with a football, kill it, raise it from the dead, walk on water, build an ARK and time travel! 

Go DAWGS 2016!!

After this season, we'll have a WHOLE new set of government holidays! a 2nd Christmas in June!!


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> One time, I drank enough and caught a buzz!
> 
> Long live the Savior "Eason"!! Only kid I've known that will be able to hit a Mule deer with a football, kill it, raise it from the dead, walk on water, build an ARK and time travel!
> 
> Go DAWGS 2016!!
> 
> After this season, we'll have a WHOLE new set of government holidays! a 2nd Christmas in June!!




That's what I'm talking about! !!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> One time, I drank enough and caught a buzz!
> 
> Long live the Savior "Eason"!! Only kid I've known that will be able to hit a Mule deer with a football, kill it, raise it from the dead, walk on water, build an ARK and time travel!
> 
> Go DAWGS 2016!!
> 
> After this season, we'll have a WHOLE new set of government holidays! a 2nd Christmas in June!!



Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jetjockey

Browning Slayer said:


> So... You are admitting that you were wrong? You mis-spoke? You jumped before you had facts? You assumed? Made assumptions based on your "wanna-be" facts??
> 
> So what it sounds like is, you OWE ME AN APOLOGY??!! Never laid eyes on a Blacktail.. You can stop me any chance you get... Tell me "When"... Hmmm...



Don't get too cocky.  It's a nice blacktail, not huge, but nice.  Most likely taken on a guided hunt.  Learn to take a compliment.  It may not happen again with your response.


----------



## John Cooper

Jetjockey said:


> Don't get too cocky.  It's a nice blacktail, not huge, but nice.  Most likely taken on a guided hunt.  Learn to take a compliment.  It may not happen again with your response.



Hmm I bet he really don't care......


----------



## SpotandStalk

Jetjockey said:


> Don't get too cocky.  It's a nice blacktail, not huge, but nice.  Most likely taken on a guided hunt.  Learn to take a compliment.  It may not happen again with your response.



C'mon now, that's an awesome blacktail. It's much more impressive in person.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jetjockey said:


> Don't get too cocky.  It's a nice blacktail, not huge, but nice.  Most likely taken on a guided hunt.  Learn to take a compliment.  It may not happen again with your response.




Cocky??? I'm not cocky..
I have a few more pics of blacktails I could show that you would consider huge.. 

I was just looking for more than a compliment.. I was looking for an apology.. Or just admit that you were wrong with "assuming".. That's all!


----------



## Jetjockey

Browning Slayer said:


> Cocky??? I'm not cocky..
> I have a few more pics of blacktails I could show that you would consider huge..
> 
> I was just looking for more than a compliment.. I was looking for an apology.. Or just admit that you were wrong with "assuming".. That's all!



You didn't answer the question.  #1.  Did you kill it.  #2.  Guided or unguided?


----------



## Matthew6

Jetjockey said:


> You didn't answer the question.  #1.  Did you kill it.  #2.  Guided or unguided?



guided at night; by me, with a q beam and spear.


----------



## Barry Duggan

Man...talk about completely trashing a thread.


----------



## elfiii

Dis fred have went full moron.


----------



## fishnguy

Chipper Jones is gonna save the Braves?


----------



## Matthew6

watched some videos on eason again. This kid is legit. Throws a nice deep ball. If kirby can get some depth the dogs will compete in 2016.


----------



## lbzdually

Matthew6 said:


> watched some videos on eason again. This kid is legit. Throws a nice deep ball. If kirby can get some depth the dogs will compete in 2016.



Many people are overlooking Charlie Woerner coming in.  6'4" 230lbs and very quick and athletic for his size.  UGA needs to close the deal with Nauta, Hardman and Robertson and figure out which one will be better on offense.   Then UGA will have 3 TE's over 6'4" with Nauta, Blazevich and Jackson Harris.  Terry Godwin will start to fill out physically and take Malcolm Mitchell's spot and I feel he is more explosive than Mitchell.  Then you have the big JUCO WR Javon Wims, who UGA insiders think would have started for UGA had he been at UGA for 2015.   UGA looks to be in much better condition offensively if they can pull the guys that Richt had recruited and add one or two like Nate Craig, who is a longshot, but Smart's hiring has definitely got UGA on his radar.


----------



## DAWG1419

lbzdually said:


> Many people are overlooking Charlie Woerner coming in.  6'4" 230lbs and very quick and athletic for his size.  UGA needs to close the deal with Nauta, Hardman and Robertson and figure out which one will be better on offense.   Then UGA will have 3 TE's over 6'4" with Nauta, Blazevich and Jackson Harris.  Terry Godwin will start to fill out physically and take Malcolm Mitchell's spot and I feel he is more explosive than Mitchell.  Then you have the big JUCO WR Javon Wims, who UGA insiders think would have started for UGA had he been at UGA for 2015.   UGA looks to be in much better condition offensively if they can pull the guys that Richt had recruited and add one or two like Nate Craig, who is a longshot, but Smart's hiring has definitely got UGA on his radar.



Why do we want richt recruits?


----------



## emusmacker

Jetjockey said:


> Don't get too cocky.  It's a nice blacktail, not huge, but nice.  Most likely taken on a guided hunt.  Learn to take a compliment.  It may not happen again with your response.



What does it matter if he killed it guided or not?  he still killed one.  The birds hunts you go on, they wild birds, every single one of em?

And I'm saving this thread, cause next year, those 2 awesome, supernatural freshmen from UW had better be competing in the Heisman hunt.  Cause there is no excuse for them to not be there. I mean if a freshman is so good as they are, they should only get better, heck maybe even become the 1st multiple Heisman winner.


----------



## lbzdually

DAWG1419 said:


> Why do we want richt recruits?



Well they happen to be Saban, Smart's, Jimbo Fisher, Urban Meyer, and just about every school in the country's recruits too.  Any team would love to have Eason, Woerner, Mecole Hardman, Demetris Robertson, or Nauta.


----------



## MudDucker

Matthew6 said:


> and you have never sat in a cockpit.



In his momma's basement.  They painted his room to look just like one so when he is playing on the simulator he can feel all good and such.


----------



## brownceluse

This just in!!!!! Eason will not play football on the left coast!!!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

lbzdually said:


> Well they happen to be Saban, Smart's, Jimbo Fisher, Urban Meyer, and just about every school in the country's recruits too.  Any team would love to have Eason, Woerner, Mecole Hardman, Demetris Robertson, or Nauta.



 just thinking out loud. Most of HIS recruits sucked during big game. I want smart recruits


----------



## KyDawg

DAWG1419 said:


> Why do we want richt recruits?



Question is, why on earth would any recruit want UT?


----------



## lbzdually

DAWG1419 said:


> just thinking out loud. Most of HIS recruits sucked during big game. I want smart recruits



Well one 3 star WR already dropped UGA after Smart failed to call him.  I guess he got the message that Smart only wants big time talent.


----------



## DAWG1419

lbzdually said:


> Well one 3 star WR already dropped UGA after Smart failed to call him.  I guess he got the message that Smart only wants big time talent.



 yea and we are getting the savor


----------



## brownceluse

lbzdually said:


> Well one 3 star WR already dropped UGA after Smart failed to call him.  I guess he got the message that Smart only wants big time talent.



One thing I'm not worried about is recruiting... Eason will have Nauta and Mecole to throw to with a side of Woerner!!


----------



## Amoo

KyDawg said:


> What is the best cartridge for deer hunting for an old man with failing vision?



The one with headlights and the horn a blowin, don't even bother to swerve, just keep right on truckin at 60MPH


----------



## Matthew6

godog16


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> The days of them hanging their hats on being a "clean" program are nearing the end. Uga has sold their souls to the devil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with Eason. I hope for Slayer's sake he lives up to the expectations.



slayer and nickel bak started the savior thingy; so did elfiiiii and lzdbaupoolly.


----------



## WGSNewnan

brownceluse said:


> One thing I'm not worried about is recruiting... Eason will have Nauta and Mecole to throw to with a side of Woerner!!


thats a big "IF" they commit.


----------



## brownceluse

WGSNewnan said:


> thats a big "IF" they commit.



Wouner already is and the other two will to.


----------



## bullgator

brownceluse said:


> Wouner already is and the other two will to.



I think your right. UGA may end up with the #1 class this year, at least a top 5 ......


----------



## WGSNewnan

brownceluse said:


> Wouner already is and the other two will to.


nauta is saying georgia is #2 on his list.
cant count those chickens before they hatch.


----------



## brownceluse

Nauta listed in alphabetical order but I do agree NEVER count your chickens before they hatch..... Nauta and Eason are close and he got homesick down in Fl. He's ready to come home. Mecole and Eason are close to..... We'll see soon..

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/recruiting/nations-no-1-tight-end-keeps-uga-in-his-top-3


----------



## SpotandStalk

bullgator said:


> I think your right. UGA may end up with the #1 class this year, at least a top 5 ......



The higher the class, the lower they finish.


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> The higher the class, the lower they finish.


----------



## WGSNewnan

the only problem with signing all the big name recruits - they are all used to being "the man". unfortunately there is only "one ball".

great players can get lost in the mix if they arent getting the ball.
some of these young men have dreams of playing for real money and sharing the ball with everybody else isnt an option.

of course on the other hand - some see the big picture and want that ring and to be part of something great.

I fortunately get to hang around my kids locker room and you would be amazed at how some of these prized recruits think. its a real eye opener! Its literally night and day with some of them.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> The higher the class, the lower they finish.



really uncalled for thug. youve done it now. Charlie from Bethlehem is angry.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> The higher the class, the lower they finish.



FSU is certainly proof of that.

#FSUownedbyGT


----------



## brownceluse

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> and you have never sat on a cockpit.






 GIFSoup
You Lie!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually

Matthew6 said:


> slayer and nickel bak started the savior thingy; so did elfiiiii and lzdbaupoolly.



No, it was some pot-stirrer from Alabama who started the savior baloney.  I've never said he was the savior, just that UGA will be improved with a top-notch QB.   Bammer's trying to tell us what we think, smh.


----------



## nickel back

*What’s a reasonable expectation for Jacob Eason in 2016?*

http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/reasonable-expectation-jacob-eason-2016/


----------



## elfiii

nickel back said:


> http://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/georgia-football/reasonable-expectation-jacob-eason-2016/





> True freshman QBs rarely start, much less star.


----------



## Matthew6

lbzdually said:


> Iagree with Slayer ad Nickel Back; Eason is the Savior of the Dawg nation.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> fsu is certainly proof of that.
> 
> #fsuownedbygt



1980


----------



## Throwback

SpotandStalk said:


> 1980


----------



## SpotandStalk

Throwback said:


>






That was a long time ago.


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> 1980



#fsuownedbygt2015


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> #fsuownedbygt2015


----------



## Matthew6

gold ranger is trying to think of a witty comment.


----------



## Gold Ranger

Matthew6 said:


> gold ranger is trying to think of a witty comment.



Gold Ranger is getting over a 4 day bout of the flu.  His battery still isn't completely recharged.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> #fsuownedbygt2015




Uga gonna win it all- Elfiii 7/15/15



I just hope we can compete with Penn St in the TaxSlayer bowl- Elfiii 12/20/15


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga gonna win it all- Elfiii 7/15/15
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope we can compete with Penn St in the TaxSlayer bowl- Elfiii 12/20/15



Never said either one.

If you will look back to the start of the season when Slayer was swearing this year was a walk over for us in the NC I was saying 7-5 maybe, 6-6 prolly. My remark on the Taxpayer Bowl was even less sanguine, to wit:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9915458&postcount=458

Dis tug don't drinks no kewlaide.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Eason will be the new savior. I fully admit I was wrong about this season. I realluy thought Chubb would lead us to a playoff and national championship.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


>



Where's the link thug.


----------



## Amoo

elfiii said:


> Where's the link thug.



Don't worry he'll quite down when ole Bammer gets dropped by MSU.


----------



## lbzdually

Matthew6 said:


> I found my latest Ex-Wife at Cousinsonly.com  and you can too.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> #fsuownedbygt2015



lol


----------



## MCBUCK

At one point, this thread was like eating a ribeye in an out house.....but after reading about five pages of JJ's flatulence I am now convinced that it is more akin to eating a Krystal burger UNDER the outhouse.


----------



## MudDucker

elfiii said:


> #fsuownedbygt2015



Yep and this is particularly fitting in this response!


----------



## fish hawk

Gold Ranger said:


> Gold Ranger is getting over a 4 day bout of the flu.  *His battery still isn't completely recharged*.



Shouldn't take too long to charge a triple A


----------



## elfiii

Amoo said:


> Don't worry he'll quite down when ole Bammer gets dropped by MSU.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jetjockey said:


> Don't get too cocky.  It's a nice blacktail, not huge, but nice.  Most likely taken on a guided hunt.  Learn to take a compliment.  It may not happen again with your response.




Sorry JJ, I'm just getting back to you... Are you still around for this thread. I would like to continue..


----------



## SpotandStalk

MudDucker said:


> Yep and this is particularly fitting in this response!



That's not your senses, it's arthritis pops.


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


> That's not your senses, it's arthritis pops.





SpotandStalk said:


> That's not your senses tingling, it's arthritis, pops.



Double post fail!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

fish hawk said:


> Double post fail!!!!


----------



## MudDucker

SpotandStalk said:


> That's not your senses, it's arthritis pops.



I've got some arthritis for you right here whipper snapper!  You sure are obsessed with my team that does not even play in your team's make believe league.  You might ask Santa to bring you a gift certificate for therapy sessions!


----------



## MudDucker

fish hawk said:


> Double post fail!!!!



He was stuttering.


----------



## fish hawk

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk

MudDucker said:


> I've got some arthritis for you right here whipper snapper!  You sure are obsessed with my team that does not even play in your team's make believe league.  You might ask Santa to bring you a gift certificate for therapy sessions!




I don't need Santa.



My therapy sessions are bought and paid for by the great state of GA. :bounce


----------



## elfiii

MudDucker said:


> I've got some arthritis for you right here whipper snapper!  You sure are obsessed with my team that does not even play in your team's make believe league.  You might ask Santa to bring you a gift certificate for therapy sessions!



Where's chief Slapaho when you need him?


----------



## Scott G

DAWG1419 said:


> Why do we want richt recruits?



Because, despite his inability to coach them, he was a great recruiter? Clown question.


----------



## DAWG1419

Scott G said:


> Because, despite his inability to coach them, he was a great recruiter? Clown question.



Gotta axe the question.


----------



## Jetjockey

Well it's been a while boys!  I'm nursing a sprained ankle so I couldn't go scouting this weekend.   I figured I'd crack a beer and watch some football instead.   So, my question is, where do you think Eason will end up tranfering to?  Hate to tell him this, but unless Fromm gets hurt, he will be the backup for the rest of his career at YGA.  As much as I hate UGA, Fromm is a heck of a QB, and can read the game so much better than Eason.  Fromm is going to be a stud!


----------



## Jetjockey

Btw.  Colorado sucks, don't ever move here!! ;-). I don't watch college football much anymore because weekends are spent in the outdoors chasing deer like these and elk.


----------



## bullgator

That elk looks a lot like a bigggg Mules


----------



## elfiii

Look what the cat drug in!

S'up JJ?


----------



## antharper

bullgator said:


> That elk looks a lot like a bigggg Mules



Because they are mule deer ! Glad he isn't hunting around me !!


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> Look what the cat drug in!
> 
> S'up JJ?



Nursing a bum ankle and watching your QB dominate Tenn.  This kids good.  Of course I'd rather be fly fishing or scouting elk, but you have to do what you have to do.  Figured I'd go slumming for a couple hours!


----------



## elfiii

Jetjockey said:


> Nursing a bum ankle and watching your QB dominate Tenn.  This kids good.  Of course I'd rather be fly fishing or scouting elk, but you have to do what you have to do.  Figured I'd go slumming for a couple hours!



It's a good thing you're back to put this place back down in the gutter. It has gotten respectable without you.


----------



## toolmkr20

He didn't call them elk


----------



## elfiii

toolmkr20 said:


> He didn't call them elk



Shhhhh. Let him have some fun.


----------



## Jetjockey

elfiii said:


> It's a good thing you're back to put this place back down in the gutter. It has gotten respectable without you.



Well we can't have that now can we!   Good to know reading comprehension hasn't gotten any better on the GON!


----------



## Throwback

Jetjockey said:


> Well it's been a while boys!  I'm nursing a sprained ankle so I couldn't go scouting this weekend.   I figured I'd crack a beer and watch some football instead.   So, my question is, where do you think Eason will end up tranfering to?  Hate to tell him this, but unless Fromm gets hurt, he will be the backup for the rest of his career at YGA.  As much as I hate UGA, Fromm is a heck of a QB, and can read the game so much better than Eason.  Fromm is going to be a stud!



Hope your ankle gets better !  
Foot injuries suck


----------



## Jetjockey

Throwback said:


> Hope your ankle gets better !
> Foot injuries suck



Thanks.  MRI shows my right ankle was already trashed and needed surgery.  But this one might have been the icing on the cake for my other ankle.  Gonna suck hiking around the Rockies with two bum ankles.  Trying to hold off until the end of big game and upland season for surgery.


----------



## bullgator

toolmkr20 said:


> He didn't call them elk



  I was joking that the racks were big enough to look like elk. 
I guess my post was like an FSU field goal.......wide left!


----------



## Jetjockey

Well boys, have fun!  I'm off to dinner with the Ole Lady!  Looks like UGA has a QB and Eason might be looking for a new team.  Good luck this year to UGA.  By luck, I mean bad luck!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jetjockey said:


> Well boys, have fun!  I'm off to dinner with the Ole Lady!  Looks like UGA has a QB and Eason might be looking for a new team.  Good luck this year to UGA.  By luck, I mean bad luck!



Look who just showed up!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jetjockey said:


> Btw.  Colorado sucks, don't ever move here!! ;-). I don't watch college football much anymore because weekends are spent in the outdoors chasing deer like these and elk.



Good to see ya back around!!


----------



## rjcruiser

Miami.


----------



## KyDawg

Eason is one snap away from playing.


----------



## SpotandStalk

bullgator said:


> I was joking that the racks were big enough to look like elk.
> I guess my post was like an FSU field goal.......wide left!



Don't start that


----------



## nickel back

KyDawg said:


> Eason is one snap away from playing.



If the DAWGS take control of the Vandy game early, I see Eason in for the 2nd half...

GO!!!!!DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

We need Eason! Need him healthy and we need him much improved from last year. None of us know if he has improved from last year but he was the starter for game one. So far Kirby seems to have shown us that he knows what he's doing. So if they had enough confidence in him starting then us as fans have no clue as to Easons status before he got hurt. For me I think Eason is legit and the last thing we need is him transferring.


----------



## CamoDawg85

^^^ This


----------



## mguthrie

brownceluse said:


> We need Eason! Need him healthy and we need him much improved from last year. None of us know if he has improved from last year but he was the starter for game one. So far Kirby seems to have shown us that he knows what he's doing. So if they had enough confidence in him starting then us as fans have no clue as to Easons status before he got hurt. For me I think Eason is legit and the last thing we need is him transferring.



Fromm is legit to. What a wonderful problem Kirby has.


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> We need Eason! Need him healthy and we need him much improved from last year. None of us know if he has improved from last year but he was the starter for game one. So far Kirby seems to have shown us that he knows what he's doing. So if they had enough confidence in him starting then us as fans have no clue as to Easons status before he got hurt. For me I think Eason is legit and the last thing we need is him transferring.



I would like to point out that Cooper Bateman started for the Tide in last years opener against USC and got replaced by Jalen Hurts in the 3rd series.  
Fromm has grown up fast and unless he loses his mojo, the job should be his. The Dawgs have an offensive rhythm for a change and you don't mess with success.


----------



## brownceluse

mguthrie said:


> Fromm is legit to. What a wonderful problem Kirby has.


I agree 100%



rhbama3 said:


> I would like to point out that Cooper Bateman started for the Tide in last years opener against USC and got replaced by Jalen Hurts in the 3rd series.
> Fromm has grown up fast and unless he loses his mojo, the job should be his. The Dawgs have an offensive rhythm for a change and you don't mess with success.


But Bama wasn't 2 deep at QB like UGA is. Huge difference. I'm not saying that Eason should play over Fromm either. I'm saying if Fromm get's hurt and Eason is gone then we're screwed. As of right now we don't have a QB committed in the 18 class. Fromm looked silly throwing the ball yesterday! That won't work against UF, Auburn. The comparison is legit but from a numbers stand point we'd be screwed if Eason Leaves even if we land Fields.


----------



## MCBUCK

This is going to become really fun if Fields jumps on the wagon.


----------



## bullgator

brownceluse said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> 
> But Bama wasn't 2 deep at QB like UGA is. Huge difference. I'm not saying that Eason should play over Fromm either. I'm saying if Fromm get's hurt and Eason is gone then we're screwed. As of right now we don't have a QB committed in the 18 class. Fromm looked silly throwing the ball yesterday! That won't work against UF, Auburn. The comparison is legit but from a numbers stand point we'd be screwed if Eason Leaves even if we land Fields.



Don't worry about UF. Our DBs are young and out of position way to much. Unless they improve over the next few weeks, they'll make Fromm look like a four year starter.


----------

